#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 獸裝製作書的翻譯

## wildcheetah

這裡挺冷清的。
沒錯，這裡十分冷清，幾乎沒人貼文。
或許大家在看到狐狸的狐裝之餘，除了讚嘆與羨慕之外，也被高額的花費嚇退了。

但是，羅馬不是一天造成的。沒有長期的醞釀及思考，怎能做出有內涵的獸裝？
假設想獸化的諸位一夕爆富，那，你想做怎樣的獸裝？
不知道，不明白，沒想過，是吧。
說真的，我也沒想過。
在看過狐狸的獸裝及聽聞狐狸的製作過程；
真是篳路藍縷，坎坷崎嶇，字字血淚，見聞者莫不掬一把同情之淚啊！
我第一個想法是：還好我有錢。（大學生賺錢機會很多的，諸位學生獸共勉之）
第二：我要做獵豹。第三：還好有認識狼馬，找他設計就好了。

接下來呢...沒了。
空有一堆銀子卻無實際設計，至今仍是空談啊。
買了這本書之後，才知道自己的想法真是天真。（還好沒去找法爺，否則一定慘兮兮）
現正努力翻譯中，行有餘力將內容打字，嘉惠大眾。
不論是想自做或是花錢，設計都是很重要的。
獸裝可視為內心獸性的具體化，不得不慎。
我慢慢翻，諸位慢慢想。
一本筆記本，將想法寫下來，理清思路，完善概念。
在行有餘力之時，才不會手忙腳亂，無所適從。

人的收入及資產會增加，而夢想的代價會逐漸遞減。
只要夢想不變，兩條線總有交會的一天。
那天，便是夢想實現之日。

獵豹

----------


## PandaTwo

獵豹～

我能把你的文章與翻譯的檔案轉到我的同好會論壇嗎？
這是很有價值的內容呢！
^_^

另外～
自己動手做真的不難～
小熊貓三年前（ㄟ～也停了三年了^^）就完成了小熊貓自製偶裝的頭部了說～





這是製作過程的照片，當然，現在的成品是已經植毛完成了～^^

當然手還有腳也都完成了
其實學生時代是最有閒做這種事情的時候了～
至於花費，自己動手做，基本上支出並不會很大～

猶豫不決，才是製作的阻力說～
 :Wink:

----------


## wildcheetah

TO:小熊貓，
請轉，沒關係，不過別公開。
哪天作者找上門來我就算完了。

學生是有時間沒錯啦，製作所需的空間就沒有了吧？
宿舍或分租，能負擔得起雅房的還是少數吧？
難道要到屋頂去做？
在夜深人靜之時，皎潔月光之下，傳來陣陣刮保力龍的聲音！？
夜風在耳邊呼嘯而過，毛球在眼前漫天飛舞。伴隨著牠的，只有滿天星斗。

嗯，離題了。
總之，希望大家克服心裡的障礙，做出現階段可以負荷的成果。
獸化是娛樂，別變成負擔。

獵豹

----------


## 狐狸

糟糕!!!我的狐狸裝......製作時並沒有很三思...就把搞丟過去了XD"


其實現在我的話.我並沒有把狐狸裝當成"我"!!!

而是我老婆XD"...........



所以我比較特殊吧XD?

----------


## wildcheetah

從下載數來看，想要實體獸化的人還是不多....
這是第二章，有了這一章便可以開始設計屬於自己的獸裝了。

----------


## Wolfy

我覺得這個第二章非常實用!!!!!

現在很多獸都想設計自己的造型.
姑且不論要不要做實體獸裝.

可是設計一個很有特徵的角色...也是很重要的喔.
不然大家種族相同的話很容易就混在一起了.

----------


## 迪亞狼

不錯耶~

真的蠻實用的!  謝謝獵豹的翻譯~

但是他文中( 第二章 )  所說的附圖是...?

↑想試試看^^"，不過沒錢說...

----------


## wildcheetah

TO:狼幻風暴

附圖便是書中的插圖，有買書的都會知道。

我有空再補上去，謝謝。

其實因為太忙，翻譯已經停好久了，真是愧對大眾啊。

----------


## 迪亞狼

> TO:狼幻風暴
> 
> 附圖便是書中的插圖，有買書的都會知道。
> 
> 我有空再補上去，謝謝。
> 
> 其實因為太忙，翻譯已經停好久了，真是愧對大眾啊。


知道囉~

翻譯加油！有新翻譯的我會馬上來看~不過別累倒了   :Very Happy:

----------


## xzs

哦，實在對不起~~想冒昧的問一下：不知獵豹最近有沒有在翻譯  :Embarassed:  ，
因爲我現在正在做毛毛裝，所以想看看那本書的內容~~所以~~（幫幫忙呀！！！！！）

----------


## wildcheetah

> 哦，實在對不起~~想冒昧的問一下：不知獵豹最近有沒有在翻譯  ，
> 因爲我現在正在做毛毛裝，所以想看看那本書的內容~~所以~~（幫幫忙呀！！！！！）


真抱歉，由於決定向國外訂購，所以之後的製作部分我就沒去看了，真是抱歉。

最近準備畢業論文，也無法撥空翻譯，對不住了。

----------


## xzs

o 這樣~沒關係~我自己努力吧（加油加油！！！！！！）
（爭取在國慶前完工！·。·)

----------

